# need advise!!



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

So here is my situation, my 12 yr old daughter wants to hunt deer this year. I already have the tag and have her shooting my .50 cal muzzleloader with 70gr of powder. She's ok with that load, and hopefully she can get a deer on the ML hunt.
For the rifle hunt, I have a .270 which she does not like to shoot because of the recoil. I already put a Sims pad on it and have been hunting all over N. Utah for the managed recoil loads, but everyone is backordered on them. She has it it her head that the .270 is going to hurt so I think I am fighting a loosing ballte with that gun. What caliber would be a good alternate to the .270 for a deer gun. I'll have her stick with 150 yards or less so I don't need any long range killers. My wife is fine with me buying a gun so as long as it's a cheaper gun I can get a new one. That brings up another question; Remington 770 or Marlin XL7? Both are about $350 guns but the Marlin is fairly new to the world.

Which way would you go????


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

.243 or 6mm. Great deer calibers with very little recoil.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just got one...Remington 700ADL on sale at Cabelas w/ Cabelas 3-12x40 scope for $459 after $40 mail in rebate available in .243. Several people told me to avoid the 770 for some reason. The nice thing is that you can now get one of those Cabelas cash cards for when you spend $500 you get a $150 gift card towards your next purchase, to where you are really only spending $350 on the rifle with a scope (assuming that you have a use for the $150 card; I mean who doesn't?); that is pretty good deal in my book. I would bet that that is a much better deal than what you could get a 770 for anyways, I think?? It is this same gun:[attachment=0:3g3t1q4w]700 ADL.png[/attachment:3g3t1q4w]
Sale goes through Wednesday; assuming they have some left in stock. If you don't have one of the cards; you can most likely get an unused one on here (I may even be able to get you my dad's but not by Wednesday most likely). I have not shot it yet as I just bought it 3 days ago, but I fix to change that tomorrow. Good luck and nice job on finding an excuse to add to the portfolio of investments; I am running out of excuses now, at least legitimate ones.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Dido on the .243 and 6mm. I like my 25-06 as well for deer and antelope.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

FYI on the Cabela's cash cards- I stopped by Cabela's earlier this week and had forgotten my card. I live a long ways away and knew I wouldn't make it back for the sale. I stopped by the customer service desk and the guy gave me the coupon. That deal Huge29 mentioned is the best deal out there IMO.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Go with the .243 perfect gun for the situation, and good luck.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

longbow said:


> .243 or 6mm. Great deer calibers with very little recoil.


Good advice here. I would also suggest that caliber, but I think I would have to go with HUGE29 here and suggest the Remington 700 here. You may even want to consider a Howa 1500 Ranchland Security rifle, it will run you about $500. I know that both rifles are a bit higher priced than what you are looking for, but they will definitely keep you happy for years to come.
As far as the Marlin is concerned, they are fair rifles, but thats about it. They will definitely get the job done and wont break the bank. They do however have terrible triggers and stiff actions which make them a little rough to use. 
The Remington 770 isnt my favorite rifle, but it is a good deal for a starter deer rifle. You can also get this one with a premounted 3x9 scope.
Here are some links to look at:
Howa .243
http://www.galleryofguns.com/Genie/Defa ... =No+Sights
Remington 770 .243
http://www.galleryofguns.com/Genie/Defa ... =No+Sights


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

If you don't mind single shots this gun is perfect for a young hunter.
http://www.galleryofguns.com/Genie/Defa ... ue&sit=All
and quite cheap! I have a buddy that has the same gun in .223 and loves it.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well thanks for all the replies guys. I made a trip down to Cabela's last night and picked up a Remington 700 ADL in .243 for her to shoot. I decided to go with that caliber over the 25-06 because of the availabilty. My wife was cool with me buying a new gun and I didn't have a coyote gun, so I figured I better get one before she needed more shoes or purses. 

Anyway, thanks for the suggestions. I hope to show some pictures of a first buck in the weeks to come.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great choice. I'm sure she is going to love it!
8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Excellent choice!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Excellent choice!


+1 8)


----------

